# the man has lost it



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Bmwcat said:


> Jay Leno has a lot more cars than 7.


Yeah, but he's got a big garage on his property.
Does the OP have that? If so, fine.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

nope =)


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey that RX-7 was my first car. I still like the RX-7s. :thumbup:


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

6 Brit said:


> I really do not make enough to support my car problem...and there is a motorcycle and an old cop car in my near future...I CANT STOP!!!!
> this is all my fathers fault


What do you mean "the man has lost it"?
Looks like you're the one with the problem, no?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

he is not helping at all!!! at least my cars all run


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

update!!!

motor and tranny are out...new motor on the way =)


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> update!!!
> 
> motor and tranny are out...new motor on the way =)


:tsk:


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

keep gasket kits around. In my past I had a RX7 and Miata that we had fun with at a boat shop. The miata got a 350 in it that we pulled from a boat and the RX got gaskets every 5K miles, we kept blowing them.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

he ordered all new gasket sets as well, at least he did some reading, for valentines day I printed up a copy of the manual and bound it real nice for him at work so at least he has some idea what he is doing =)
we are going to run it in a fairly stock class to keep it competitive...if we end up racing it at all


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

oh my...


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Who is the Amish guy?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

my boyfriend...he is growing his hair out trust me the indiana jones look is better than the current yeti hair-do!


----------

